# Whats the pistol Denzel carries in Training Day?



## clawlan (Jan 19, 2007)

Anyone know the answer to this? Its a nice looking silver semi-auto.


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

Smith & Wesson 4506-1 .45ACP
Same as Vic Mackey in The Shield, and Sonny in the last season of Miami Vice.

Here's mine.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sweet :smt023


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i've never been real impressed with the looks of thr s&w semis before but that is a nice looking gun. is it in current production?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I do not believe it is in production anymore...


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

damn, it does look nice.


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

They are no longer produced. MSRP was about $750-800. 
Currently, average retail for a good condition used is about $400.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

And they're darn fine handguns. I always seem to find myself as the Smith apologist lately.

Their .45's are about as nice a firearm as you could hope to come across.


----------

